# The EVERGLADEZ



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Was fortunate enough to fish with Harry Spear last Friday and we did well on trout & redfish runnin and gunnin our SkitterWalks! One his clients did not want to break-in there new outboard so that afforded us some time with a brand new skiff which I was greatly looking forward to!! I will start with the 50hp Tohatsu (4 stroke) which was a strong and moderately quite motor for this hull and easily pushing two 190lb guys 32-35+ miles per hour with a terrific hole shot. This was my first experience with a Tohatsu motor and while it was not as quite as my ole Yamaha F70, it seemed to be a very capable motor. As with most of Harry's skiffs I have seen in the past, he builds a very functional type of boat that performs well on the pole without all the fancy bells and whistles! We had to cross some open water on the way to our destination and I was amazed how dry this skiff was in a 15-20 mph crosswind running 18-20mph in one/two foot chop. The driest riding skiff I have been on in the past was a Beavertail Elite and this skiff could have easily come in second with it's great built-in spray rails and poled in 5" with no problems unlike the BT Elite. Having owned and fished a bevy of skiffs (HB's/Mav's/BT/Hewes/) in the past I really thought the 16 Waterman set the bar pretty high as an excellent poling skiff but the EvergladeZ is easily (at least to me) the best poling skiff I had ever poled for any extended period of time. I know that may raise some eyebrows but at age 58 I have been there and fished the latest and greatest skiffs and I really like this simple easy to fish skiff that Harry has designed!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I like the idea of a very spartan skiff -- it's a blank slate that you can customize for each trip. Dry storage, cooler, bait well, etc., just bring what you need and leave the rest at home. If you're going out to fly fish the flood tide, you can bring close to nothing. If you want to bring the garage, it looks like there's plenty of room under the decks.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Is this boat replacing the LT Guide? That Tuhat is a bad ass little motor.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great looking skiff. What would that setup run you out the door?

Personally Id like an enclosed front and rear bulkhead with dry storage latches, but this is a good looking and simple rig.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice to see that motor on a hull Rated for it
Sweet !


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Did you happen to ask him what the gold cup model was??? Very interested


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the spartan simplicity of the Glades X. Huge fan after fishing and poling one a couple of times.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Is this boat replacing the LT Guide? That Tuhat is a bad ass little motor.


It replaces/is an enhanced version of the Glades X - sharper entry and spray rails for a smoother/drier ride in chop.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

bryson said:


> I like the idea of a very spartan skiff -- it's a blank slate that you can customize for each trip. Dry storage, cooler, bait well, etc., just bring what you need and leave the rest at home. If you're going out to fly fish the flood tide, you can bring close to nothing. If you want to bring the garage, it looks like there's plenty of room under the decks.


^ Exactly the appeal for me.
I don't have this model but my setup is similar, a very minimalist approach. I keep medium height enclosed/waterproof totes under the rear deck, the boat is made specifically for this setup. There are tabs that hold them in place. I have several, but keep 2 at a time under the rear deck, I have them setup for different times of year, and species. Very clean, without a ton of stuff out and about, and my favorite part....no hatches to squeak, rattle, leak, or for someone to let go of and slam. He mounts the coffin box lids with no rattle hasps and stainless gas shocks.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I see a max of 30HP on the Spear Boatworks site and the 5" draft claim. @Bonecracker - you had a measured 5" with a 50hp 4 stroke and two on the boat?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

CG we did not accurately measure how deep the skiff was drafting but we did go over a very shallow sand bar and I was expecting to touch bottom any second and we did not! From my perch up front I suck my rod tip in the sand and I guessed 5-6" draft. Of course there are better ways to determine draft but that was my fly by wire method!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw one of Harry's earlier skiffs and the finish work was so-so. How would you rate the level of finish on this model?

Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I was going to go on my usual rant on the subject of gawdawful spray rails, but I won't.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Blue Zone said:


> I was going to go on my usual rant on the subject of gawdawful spray rails, but I won't.


Better than my Glades X, as It has no spray rails, excellent boat, little wet, fast with my 106#, 25 Yamaha 2 stroke modded 31/33 gps, 3 years old now. Very shallow poling n trolling motor reds fishing. Carry way toooo much gear, battery, trolling motor, 12 gallon gas tank, (2) 50 qt ice chests, 5 gallon bucket of gear. When I lighten up the load in the boat it has hit 34/35 gps light. A pad/pocket bottom would enhance the shallow water performance and top speed,, my 2 cents. My boat is the expoxy prototype of the Glades X, very light n strong as at speeds the bottom does not flex. The draft stain on the transom is 4 1/2".


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

On the Spear main page on the tool bar there is a button "Models" that link takes you to where it talks about a center console version and being rated for a 50hp. This boat is not too different from his Low Tide Guide and I can tell you first hand that boat rigged with a Tohatsu 50 2 stroke is sub six inches. The 4 stroke is heavier by 5lbs.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Two Hooks said:


> On the Spear main page on the tool bar there is a button "Models" that link takes you to where it talks about a center console version and being rated for a 50hp. This boat is not too different from his Low Tide Guide and I can tell you first hand that boat rigged with a Tohatsu 50 2 stroke is sub six inches. The 4 stroke is heavier by 5lbs.


I agree, as far as the LTG goes, his estimates are very accurate, if not conservative. Here are a couple pics I took a while back for reference. Measurement is kinda difficult when you're estimating from on the deck. Here I used a 20oz Coke bottle, something everyone is familiar with. Water was up to the top of the writing on the label. Boat was fully fueled and loaded (cooler on bow, since I was solo), I was able to step back in the boat, an pole away without leaving any marks in the sand. Boat is LTG with Tohatsu 50 4stk. Last time I was over by his shop, the new mold was just being finished. A Glade-z with a 25-30 2 stk, would probably do way better than this boat with regard to draft, probably not better ride.













Edit: to correct punctuation.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

If the Evergladez draft is the same as that of the LTG, there won't be many places you can't get to. My LTG will go anywhere my 15' Duracraft jon boat would go...looking forward to seeing the Evergladez in person.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Boat porn from Bottoms Road yesterday afternoon with one of Harry's new Evergladez skiffs headed to Texas!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Few more!


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Bonecracker, you should be Harry's PR man


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Bonecracker said:


> Few more!


I want that boat underneath me.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker, can you tell me anything about that fin on the lower unit of the Hatsu? Where does one get that?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Bonecracker, can you tell me anything about that fin on the lower unit of the Hatsu? Where does one get that?





Backwater said:


> Bonecracker, can you tell me anything about that fin on the lower unit of the Hatsu? Where does one get that?


Funny you ask that as I asked Harry the same question last wkend. He is having it made out of house specifically for his tunnel skiffs but he did not specify who was making the fin/foil! I will shoot him a text and get back to you!


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Bonecracker, can you tell me anything about that fin on the lower unit of the Hatsu? Where does one get that?


Looks very similar to a Shaw Wing cav plate made by the stiffy folks.

http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That's sweet.

Can you tell us how the rod storage works? I don't see any openings for tubes in the bulkheads and only see where the rods under the gunnels would be supported at one spot.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Looks very similar to a Shaw Wing cav plate made by the stiffy folks.
> 
> http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates


Yeah kinda looks like them. I almost thing you can make them with 2" x 1/4" aluminum angle bar and some 1/4" aluminum flat stock. Doesn't look like rocket science to me.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Yeah kinda looks like them. I almost thing you can male them with 2" x 1/4" aluminum angle bar and some 1/4" aluminum flat stock. Doesn't look like rocket science to me.


Rod racks are a molded angle shape of fiberglass and carpet covered with shock cords and small pvc pipes in the bulkheads for rods. The racks appear to be puttied in place to the sides.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Rod racks are a molded angle shape of fiberglass and carpet covered with shock cords and small pvc pipes in the bulkheads for rods. The racks appear to be puttied in place to the sides.


A lot of skiffs are made that way.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Looks very similar to a Shaw Wing cav plate made by the stiffy folks.
> 
> http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates





Backwater said:


> Yeah kinda looks like them. I almost thing you can make them with 2" x 1/4" aluminum angle bar and some 1/4" aluminum flat stock. Doesn't look like rocket science to me.


Stiffy compression plates are made out of fiberglass, not metal, so this isn't a ShawWing. I have one on my B2 and installed it myself. Pretty easy - since I am in TX and went to Kevin's shop (Stiffy headquarters) and talked with him in person about them. My prop barely clears (13.5' 15 pitch Jack Foreman on an Etec 60). The plate works - I can run my prop half way out of the water and still keep water pressure high enough.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@Bonecracker - where in TX is this boat? I'd love to sync up in person and check it out. The beer is on me.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Would a compression plate help with performance on a non tunnel hull? I have never tried one, but have tried all kinds of props and jack plate configurations for performance upgrades.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Would a compression plate help with performance on a non tunnel hull? I have never tried one, but have tried all kinds of props and jack plate configurations for performance upgrades.


Depends on the boat. My B2 is not a tunnel, but I've raised the engine to the highest bolt, have a jack plate and run the compression plate. It has helped me run and get up in shallower water.

A compression plate will help on a non-tunnel with sponsons. The sponsons naturally channel water towards the engine, so the compression plate helps channel the water over the prop and water pickups. I can't say if a non-sponson would have as much as benefit, but I believe it would be less due to the hydro dynamic differences.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

coconutgroves said:


> Depends on the boat. My B2 is not a tunnel, but I've raised the engine to the highest bolt, have a jack plate and run the compression plate. It has helped me run and get up in shallower water.
> 
> A compression plate will help on a non-tunnel with sponsons. The sponsons naturally channel water towards the engine, so the compression plate helps channel the water over the prop and water pickups. I can't say if a non-sponson would have as much as benefit, but I believe it would be less due to the hydro dynamic differences.


I was thinking about building one with glass or aluminum n give it a try as low tides will be the norm with the fronts coming. Did you loose any speed by adding the plate, as I don't want that. What about steering torque and handling? Thanks in advance for the info.... also I run my motor 19"+ on the 16" transom for the jack and setback..


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I was thinking about building one with glass or aluminum n give it a try as low tides will be the norm with the fronts coming. Did you loose any speed by adding the plate, as I don't want that. What about steering torque and handling? Thanks in advance for the info.... also I run my motor 19"+ on the 16" transom for the jack and setback..


You may see a slight drop in top end and RPMs, but this is because your prop has more water around it. I am running a 15 pitch and could step up to a 16 to 17. I still run 30 mph wide open fully loaded - not bad for an Etec 60, which won't win any top end speed awards.

Call Kevin at Stiffy and tell him the motor and boat, he will give you tips on what prop and the RPM offset.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

coconutgroves said:


> You may see a slight drop in top end and RPMs, but this is because your prop has more water around it. I am running a 15 pitch and could step up to a 16 to 17. I still run 30 mph wide open fully loaded - not bad for an Etec 60, which won't win any top end speed awards.
> 
> Call Kevin at Stiffy and tell him the motor and boat, he will give you tips on what prop and the RPM offset.


Thanks for all of the info on the compression plates...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

No prob @No Bait / Lures Only - one point from above that could be questioned...

I said the prop will have more water around it with the compression plate. This does depend on where the jack plate is at, but also props have "prop wash" that can also cause cavitation. I have not experience one bit of cavitation with the ShawWing, even while jacked up and taking sharp turns. The plate channels the water more efficiently, resulting in significant water around the prop while the jack is up. When my jack is up high enough, my boat sounds like a tunnel.


----------

